# 1996 holiday rambler specs



## jimarie

I am wanting to buy a 1996 holiday rambler alumalite 29 foot tow trailer. Does anyone know the dry weight, size of tanks, overall length.
thanks,
Jim


----------



## C Nash

Re: 1996 holiday rambler specs

Jim welcome to the forum. I had one and the best I can remember, which is not good, it weighed around 5500 dry and 7200 total. Think the tanks were around 40 gal fresh 30 on each of the other tanks.  Don't depend on these numbers and maybe someone else can come up with more accurate #. Gts migt=ht have a better idea. BTW mine was a good TT.


----------



## jimarie

RE: 1996 holiday rambler specs

Thanks C Nash,
I kinda figured it would be somewhere around there. The owner (in Bend, Oregon) says it has only been used 20 days since new and the inside is like brand new with the outside a little weathered(needs waxed). The climate there is high desert like where I live in Boise, Idaho. The pictures confirm a good looking unit. He says it has new tires, bearings and brakes have been serviced, nevered leaked, and everything works. He is throwing in a 2800 kw generator and the hitch with equalizer for a total of $7500.  I can't find the unit in the kelly blue book or the nada. but from what I see on the web the price is not out of line. With no slide we are undecided.  We just sold a 1998 HR 34foot unit with 2 slides which was 9380 lbs dry so we could get a lighter weight unit but we like space as well.  No slide might feel cramped after a while but 29 feet long could make-up for it. So, thanks for your input, we will ponder all and make a decision soon before the unit sells.
Jim


----------

